# Revl Brakes: ad Paid



## bthor (Mar 26, 2008)

Save some weight and money and buy my brakes.. a win for all 

https://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=29511&title=revl-carbon-brakes&cat=13


----------

